

Ask HN: What do i need to learn to build this? - newuserq

I am a college student, taking the summer off. I know html / some css and plan on learning js over the summer.<p>As an alternative, I'd like to build a website to do the following, and wanted to know what should I learn to build it (I am a fast learner, I think). Should I go the ruby/rails way or the python/django way. The goal is to be able to start coding by mid may and get something usable by the beginning of july (before college starts).<p>The site would have a clean UI with just one comment box at the top, and below it would be previously entered text. Like twitter, but a little bigger text, and a bigger limit on the number of characters. It would not require any username/login (though I guess that would lead to more spam, and a whole bunch of issues). Also I am trying to build it for my campus, and was wondering what would be the fastest way to develop and deploy it so that I can get something out before the beginning of August ?<p>Thanks.
======
HowardRoark
Don't get into the Rails vs Django war. Just pick up any one of them and start
coding. Both frameworks are highly productive and very easy to pick up.

If you go with Rails, you can use Heroku for hosting which is free to start
with. If you go with Python, you can use Google Appengine, which is free as
well for starters.

~~~
silent1mezzo
+1 Choose whichever language you feel comfortable with / can get free books
of.

------
rawsyntax
honestly, I would use sinatra.rb, and deploy to heroku, using their free
version (at first). For me that's the fastest way to get a simple idea up and
working.

